# Need front wheel rims for old 25



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

I am looking for 5 lug 4.5 x 16 rims for my old MF25... any ideas who would carry them???


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think they are pretty tough to find! I've been looking all over the place. Are you sure they are 16" and not 15"? the closest I got was Miller tire in Ohio.
I wonder if a 5 bolt wheel from a wrecking yard would fit like off of an old ford or chev?


----------



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

What was on her was a 16...


----------

